# Just a few pics



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The big blue chicken is a Jersey Giant next to a Speckled Sussex. You can see how big my fat girl is, an SS is a pretty good sized chicken. She can't even get on a 2 foot roost. Her legs are massive.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Just one more


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You have some good looking SS's. I had one and she was a sweet and curious type hen but always kept a short distance from me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want the red spangled one, when are you going to ship her to me?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I love speckled sussex, they are on my wish list


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Is that a Blue Cochin I see?I have a 4yo named Blue Belle.She's the prettiest chicken I have ever seen.Yours looks pretty good,too.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, what pretty big healthy birds!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The big blue one is Jersey Giant. She's the biggest one I've ever had. She must weigh over 15 pounds.

Robin, the red is actually brown and is a Speckled Sussex. I don't know why but I got 2 and really liked them so got 2 more. Dawg's right. They stay close but don't like being touched unless you have a treat. They are very friendly and quick to help you garden. They also get a big crop. 2 of mine wait on one feed can while I get the scratch out of the other. If I hold the scoop of scratch, she will eat and let me pet her all over and kiss her comb. They lay well and are good flock members.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Brown? Dang, from this side they look like that dark mahogany you see that is irresistible.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

What pretty chickens you have!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

What pretty girls!


----------

